# iMac G5 devenu Fou? Problème Graphique?



## aphro_fg (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens chercher de l'aide ici ayant un gros problème avec mon iMac G5 (webcam) au niveau de l'affichage, alors c'est la toute première fois qu'il m'arrive quelque chose avec cette machine donc je flippe un peu.
J'ai fait une capture d'écran pour mieux comprendre. Lorsque ça arrive il m'est impossible de l'utiliser ou parfois j'ai un gros carré qui se déplace avec la souris. Résultat HARD RESET obligatoire.







Si ça vous est arrivé qu'est ce que vous me conseillez?

Merci


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

Avez vous le Apple Hardware Test dans le DVD de votre machine pour tester si coté matériel il y a un souci ?


----------



## aphro_fg (30 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Avez vous le Apple Hardware Test dans le DVD de votre machine pour tester si coté matériel il y a un souci ?




Merci de votre réponse.

Est ce que c'est le même DVD que celui de l'installation de Tiger ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2009)

Sous Panther c'était un autre disque... ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est écrit dessus "Hardware test" et le disque est de couleur grise comme celui du système vendu avec le mac


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Juillet 2009)

Salut ta carte graphique est sûrement morte (une des ram vidéo). Tente un reset SMU et passe un coup de Hardware Test mais bon ... Sinon cela arrive t-il aléatoirement ?

Voila


----------



## aphro_fg (4 Août 2009)

Merci pour ces conseils, j'ai tenté un Reset SMU mais rien à faire c'est de pire en pire maintenant l'affichage bug tellement qu'il ne démarre même plus jusqu'au bureau. En ce qui concerne le CD Hardware Test je ne l'ai pas trouvé.... Est il toujours fournit avec les machines ? J'ai acheté la mienne sous Tiger et maintenant il est sous Léopard, ou puis je trouver ce CD?


----------



## Harry D (7 Août 2009)

Désolé de faire l'oiseau de malheur mais tu as exectement les mêmes syptômes et le même écran que le mien. Je me suis résigné après avoir tout tenté à le revendre pour pièce. La carte graphique est HS...

La fiabilité de Apple n'est plus qu'un souvenir.


----------



## aphro_fg (10 Août 2009)

Bon ça va peut être servir a rien mais je vais faire mon devis dans un Service Technique Apple agréé et Garantie ou pas je vais gueuler auprès de l'Apple Store pour un prise en charge de la réparation, c'est interne et je ne l'ai jamais ouvert sur un ordi tout en un je suis désolé ce genre de problème c'est un défault de production. Je vais plaider le "Vice Caché" comme la loi le prévoit pour ce genre de problème on verra bien si ça passe, je vos tiens au courant on sait jamais pour ceux que ça peut intéresser.

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.


----------



## aphro_fg (31 Août 2009)

Re-Bonjour, 

Après quelques semaines je me suis lancé dans une dissection de l'iMac G5 histoire de voir ce qui se passait au niveau de la carte graphique mais malheureusement aucun des condensateurs ne m'a l'air endommagé, j'ai regardé un peu partout et je ne vois vraiment d'où cela peut venir quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer ou se trouve la ram de la carte graphique pour que je vérifie si c'est bien le problème.





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/3873692309_f5da368f4c_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2477/3874477910_d74d82db1c_b.jpg

Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Août 2009)

Perso j'aurais tendence à dire sous l'un des 2 dissipateurs


----------

